# General Question HGVC



## GadgetRick (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok, I currently own Disney Vacation Club (DVC) and have for years now. Love it, however, I've been kicking the idea of purchasing an additional timeshare which would allow myself and family to go do some skiing (my other love besides Disney). So I'd have DVC for our Disney needs and something else to handle some time on the slopes.

Anywho, I've looked at Marriot--didn't seem flexible enough and was too expensive, Fairfield--sort of liked the flexibility but not sure about it and (of course) Hilton. So far, I really like what I've seen/heard/read about Hilton. Seems like they're very flexible and it's easy to utilize points through HHonors (used to stay at Hiltons ALL of the time so I'm somewhat familiar with their program).

So, since I still don't really know what I don't know, what kinds of things should I be sensitive to when asking questions of the people at Hilton and/or Fairfield?

Keep the following in mind:

-Resorts are nice but not the be all and end all. I.e., I know Hilton doesn't have many resorts in ski areas in the US (only one I know of in Breckenridge) but it seems easy for me to exchange into RCI or other resorts (Intrawest) or just use HHonors to stay in a Hilton if needed.
-Would get one week for me and my buddies and another week for the family to use either in one shot or long weekends.
-Would probably use it for last minute long weekends in places like Atlantic City, DC, Boston, etc. Obviously, this would probably be Hilton hotels many times.

Anyway, just wanted to get opinions from those of you who already have used/own HGVC and see if you thinkg my useage would fit in well.

I've already spoken with HVGC directly. One thing they told me is, if I buy into the one resort in Vegas (don't remember which one and heading off to Vegas for a long weekend from time to time isn't out of the question), I'll have a guaranteed reservation for New Year's week every year. This is kinda cool as I'd do it every so often but not ever year. Wondering if it would be possible to rent that week out and, if so, what I could expect to get for that (obviously, depends on size of accomodations). I'm looking at 7,000 points (platinum)

They're also offering me some other things, I won't bore you with the details. However, I have read around here it's possible to get deep discounts on resales of HGVC points. What are the plusses and minuses of doing this? Are there any positives to buying directly from HGVC vs. resale?

Also, any of you own Fairfield (I know, it's not the right place)? Just curious as to how you'd compare it to HGVC and how you like it (overall). Doesn't seem like there are much in the way of discounts resale from the deal I'm being offered from Fairfield. I'm just concerned about being able to utilize their system properly and not losing out.

Thanks and sorry for the long-winded newbie post. 

The Rickster


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 14, 2006)

There is no difference buying from HGVC direct, compared to resale. Other than saving 60% off the direct price.

Fairfield from the developer is .12 cents per point and resale about .02 cents or less. They have a few perks buying direct from Fairfield, but nowhere near enought to justify paying the steep cost.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 14, 2006)

Now that Hilton is associated with the Club Intrawest resorts, there are a few more ski resorts that you can reserve with your club points.

I would also second the recommendation for buying resale.  I am in the closing phase of my HGVC resale, and I know I am paying less than 1/2 of what I would have paid going through the developer.  I would suggest talking with Seth Nock fro this board, as he has helped me out quite a bit with my purchase.


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 15, 2006)

I looked around for resale on Fairfield and saw little to no discount from the number I was getting from them. I was getting .09 per point and that's (basically) what I was seeing online. I did see one ad for .07 per point, however.

Do the resale places, typically, provide financing options?

Any comments on Hilton vs. Fairfield? Seems like Hilton is easier to use (i.e. more flexible).

Thanks.

The Rickster


----------



## Sir Newf (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TUG, you've come to the right place.  You ask many good questions. My initial recommendation is- to take your time, do lots of reading on TUG and join TUG, as a member you'll have access to resort reviews, ratings and information.
Also, review the "Advice" tab (in red, at top of page), find the Cub and Multi- Resort section and read all about how Fairfield and Hilton Vacation Clubs (HGVC) work. This is your best foundation for building on your questions.
Also do search for HGVC on this Hotel thread and read everything you can, there's lots of conversation about converting to hotel stays, etc.
I highly recommend buying a re-sale for HGVC, I've worked with Seth Nock of www.Sellingtimeshares.net, his site will give you an idea of re-sale prices- he's very knowledgable about HGVC and easy to deal with.
Take your time, do tons of reading and continue questions and good luck- don't forget to let us know what (if) you buy! ...and don't forget to join TUG.


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks. I will join TUG as I already own DVC and there is a lot of great info here.

I'll check out the resale.

I also just posted in the Newbie section to gain a better understanding of the comparisons of HGVC and Fairfield. Since I'm not the typical vacationer, i.e. I don't care to run to warm climates (except for Disney of course) I wonder if HGVC is best for me since they only have one resort by a ski area. I like to go different places so I'd like some flexibility.

Thanks.

The Rickster


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 15, 2006)

GadgetRick said:
			
		

> Since I'm not the typical vacationer, i.e. I don't care to run to warm climates (except for Disney of course) I wonder if HGVC is best for me since they only have one resort by a ski area. I like to go different places so I'd like some flexibility.



Like I mentioned earlier, check out the Club Intrawest resorts (http://www.clubintrawest.com).  HGVC is associated with them now, and you can make reservations using your Club points, just as you would with any other HGVC resort.  Club Intrawest has five beautiful resorts in Canada -- that adds a nice variety to HGVC properties.

Kurt


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 15, 2006)

How do I find Seth? I'd like to speak with him.

Thanks.

The Rickster


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 15, 2006)

I think you should do what you did with DVC. You didn’t buy an offsite Orlando timeshare with hopes of trading into DVC. You bought at the place you love to go to on a regular basis.  Because you’re DVC owner your chances of getting your desired date, unit size and DVC resort are very good.  I think you should buy your second timeshare at a ski location that you want to go to on a regular basis.

EXCHANGES
RCI Exchange availability is based on deposits. I would think owners at a highly desirable location would try to rent their timeshare during peak ski season before deciding to deposit it with exchange companies like RCI. You may be disappointed with the lack of availability if you aren’t flexible in the weeks, unit sizes and locations that you’re willing to take for an exchange. 

CLUB INTRAWEST THROUGH HGVC
The HGVC / Club Intrawest relationship began in the fall of 2005 and was recently made available to all HGVC member. However Elite HGVC Members get priority booking which allows them to confirm Club Intrawest reservations up to 365 days prior to check-in while all other HGVC members may book up to 276 days (approx 9 months) prior to check-in. Based on the TUG Advice Board, Club Intrawest (CI) members can book 11 months in advance. So it will be very important to book as early as possible during peak travel periods.

USING HGVC POINTS FOR HOTEL STAYS
Just like DVC, the best use of your HGVC points are for timeshare stays. With DVC your points will go further with a DVC stay than with a hotel stay via the Disney Collection and Concierge Collection. The same is true with HGVC points

The current number of HGVC points for a standard villa during platinum is
4800 for a one bedroom (480 HGVC points per night Mon – Thurs & 960 HGVC points per night Fri, Sat & Sun)
7000 for a two bedroom (700 HGVC points per night Mon – Thurs & 1400 HGVC points per night Fri, Sat & Sun)

The ClubPoints Travel Chart is based on HHonors Hotel Category
Hotel Category 1 is 500 HGVC points per night
Hotel Category 2 is 1000 HGVC points per night
Hotel Category 3 is 1250 HGVC points per night
Hotel Category 4 is 1500 HGVC points per night
Hotel Category 5 is 1750 HGVC points per night
Hotel Category 6 is 2000 HGVC points per night
Note: The points per night above are based on the 20:1 conversion rate. (Not the 23:1 conversion rate that you can get if you convert your HGVC points to HHONOR points the year before)

As a HGVC member you’ll automatically receive Silver VIP membership into the HHonors program (http://hhonors.hilton.com/en/hhonors...s/levels.jhtml )

The best hotel reward deal is the VIP-Only Vacation reward for HHonors members with VIP status http://hhonors.hilton.com/en/hhonors/rewards/vip.jhtml - 6 nights in a category 6 for 8750 HGVC points or 175,000 HHonors points (65,000 HHonors point saving over the standard hotel reward) 

I would suggest checking out the Hilton website to get an idea of how HGVC points it will cost you for a weekend getaway based on the hotel categories at the locations that you’re thinking about. 

I also suggest logging into your HHONORS account and look for weekend hotel reward availability at the places your thinking about. I was surprised to discover that Saturday hotel reward availability for 2007 was very rare for the New York Midtown Hilton hotels, which makes a reward stay over a Saturday night nearly impossible.

Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 16, 2006)

Here is Seth's phone #

http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/ContactUs.asp

He is the HGVC expert


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks.

The Rickster


----------



## biswassb (Dec 16, 2006)

First, best place to buy HGVC timeshare is EBAY not a particular salesman.  EBAY has a lot of HGVC timeshares on sale.

Second, "the ClubPoints Travel Chart is based on HHonors Hotel Category" above is simply misleading.  HGVC computers will not recognize any hotel below category 4.  HGVC agents will not be able to book Category 1-3 hotels using HGVC points.  You have to do that on your own using converted HHONORS points.  In addition, even category 4 Hilton group hotels are rare.  All Hilton affiliated hotels in NYC are category 5 or 6.  The nearest category 4 hotel is a Doubletree near JFK.  Most european city Hiltons are also category 5 or 6.


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 16, 2006)

biswassb said:
			
		

> First, best place to buy HGVC timeshare is EBAY not a particular salesman.  EBAY has a lot of HGVC timeshares on sale.
> 
> Second, "the ClubPoints Travel Chart is based on HHonors Hotel Category" above is simply misleading.  HGVC computers will not recognize any hotel below category 4.  HGVC agents will not be able to book Category 1-3 hotels using HGVC points.  You have to do that on your own using converted HHONORS points.  In addition, even category 4 Hilton group hotels are rare.  All Hilton affiliated hotels in NYC are category 5 or 6.  The nearest category 4 hotel is a Doubletree near JFK.  Most european city Hiltons are also category 5 or 6.



You can book any level you want 1-6, you just have to choose a location with level 1 hotels to book a level 1.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 16, 2006)

I posted this link before on another thread....

There's a list of Hilton Hotels and their Award Classes on Flyertalk under the thread "PLEASE READ FIRST: Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) Pertaining to Hilton HHonors" 

see link Post #3 for a list of hotel award classes for Hilton by BlondeBomber http://flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=462994

Here's the number of hotels within each HHonors category based on BlondeBomber's spreadsheet.
87 Opportunity Hotels (83 within the US)
289 Reward Category 1 Hotels (139 within the US)
929 Reward Category 2 Hotels  (859 within the US)
753 Reward Category 3 Hotels  (665 within the US)
403 Reward Category 4 Hotels  (324 within the US)
147 Reward Category 5 Hotels  (103 within the US)
92  Reward Category 6 Hotels  (50 within the US)


Also, it looks like HHonors recently updated their website to make it easier to lookup hotels by reward category for a specific state or country
http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/rewards/categories.do


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 16, 2006)

GadgetRick said:
			
		

> How do I find Seth? I'd like to speak with him.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> The Rickster



Hi Rickster,
     There are currently 3 ways of financing Timeshares:
1. Tammac.com
2. Timeshare Lending
3. Credit Card

Typically Tammac is about 13% for people with very good credit.  This is a personal loan.

Timeshare Lending will leng on High end properties at 90% as long as the buyer got a fair price (does not overpay).  This lending is on the actually property, so you may have a tax advantage (ask your accountant).  It is at between 12.75% and 13.25%.  For my buyers it is usually 12.75%.

Some brokers will permit their buyers to pay with a credit card.  In that case, you can typically do a low interest balance transfer.


----------



## biswassb (Dec 20, 2006)

Seth Nock said:
			
		

> You can book any level you want 1-6, you just have to choose a location with level 1 hotels to book a level 1.




That is incorrect!!   With HGVclub reservation system,  you cannot book levels 1-3 hotels; only level 4 and up.  As I said earlier, you can book levels 1-3 through HHONORS reservation system.


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks to Seth for helping me out. Going to buy a 3400 point package from him to get started. Great guy!

Thanks a bunch Seth!

The Rickster


----------



## Sir Newf (Dec 22, 2006)

Congrats on your decision- I purchased  similar HGVC points- it surprising how much vacation time you can get out of 3400-3500.....have fun


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes. Seth spent a LONG time explaining things about the program. I've got a lot to learn but one thing I REALLY like are the Open Season bookings. Last minute travel is your friend...


----------



## korndoc (Dec 26, 2006)

Seth Nock said:


> Some brokers will permit their buyers to pay with a credit card.  In that case, you can typically do a low interest balance transfer.



Seth, do you accept credit card purchases?  If so, I guess I should get the Am Express Hilton Honors card now, huh?

Also, if I buy at an affiliate ts, do I still become a VIP member?

Jeff


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 26, 2006)

As far as I know Seth does take credit cards.

He may be out of touch for a while. I know he was taking a little vacation this week.

The Rickster


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 26, 2006)

korndoc said:


> Seth, do you accept credit card purchases?  If so, I guess I should get the Am Express Hilton Honors card now, huh?
> 
> Also, if I buy at an affiliate ts, do I still become a VIP member?
> 
> Jeff



Yes , Seth accepts credit cards..

Any member of HGVC is automatically Silver VIP with Hilton Honors.. actually , if you just get the Honors Amex, you'll be Hilton Silver.


----------



## korndoc (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you,


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Dec 30, 2006)

Rick, I hope that with your initial HGVC resale purchase that you're not thinking that you really will have a "guaranteed reservation for New Years"....The only owners that have that are those that purchased a fixed New Years week at a huge premium...


----------

